# Reconsidering LR



## IanW (Oct 21, 2018)

Firstly apologies if this is not the correct forum for my post.

I used to subscribe to the Adobe Photography Plan but discontinued it over a year ago and have been using Capture One since then. I prefer C1 rendering but I miss the facility to edit on my iPad.
I am therefore reconsidering the Adobe options and would appreciate any help in determining between LR Classic and LRCC.
Given that the limitations of LRCC are on the whole acceptable to me, except for the omission of highlight and shadow clipping warnings, I wonder if anyone could help me with the following information ?

With LRCC desktop set to retain local copies of the images, do raw files imported on iPad upload to the cloud and download to LRCC desktop for local storage ?

Are edits applied to raw files on the iPad also applied to their respective local copies ?

With LR Classic, raw files imported on iPad are presumably uploaded to the cloud and downloaded to LR Classic desktop and replaced in the cloud by a smart preview ?

In LR Classic can the raw file be exported as a full sized jpg or for that matter any other sized jpg ?

Thanks for your time and attention

Regards
Ian


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 21, 2018)

IanW said:


> With LRCC desktop set to retain local copies of the images, do raw files imported on iPad upload to the cloud and download to LRCC desktop for local storage ?


Yes



> Are edits applied to raw files on the iPad also applied to their respective local copies ?


Yes



> With LR Classic, raw files imported on iPad are presumably uploaded to the cloud and downloaded to LR Classic desktop and replaced in the cloud by a smart preview ?


iPad images upload to the cloud and down to Classic, but don't get automatically replaced with smart previews. 



> In LR Classic can the raw file be exported as a full sized jpg or for that matter any other sized jpg ?


Yes in CC or Classic



IanW said:


> Given that the limitations of LRCC are on the whole acceptable to me, except for the omission of highlight and shadow clipping warnings, I wonder if anyone could help me with the following information ?


If the limitations of CC are ok for you (you can see clipping warnings by holding down Alt/Opt while moving the sliders), then I'd go with CC for the simple reason that the cloud sync is much more stable.


----------



## IanW (Oct 21, 2018)

Many thanks Victoria. Just one thing further, are highlight and shadow clipping warnings available on the iPad?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 21, 2018)

Yes, two fingers on there will do it (either two fingers on the slider itself, or one on the slider and one elsewhere)


----------

